# Exam weekend: Read this



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2015)

First of all I want to wish all of you test takers good luck this weekend, and also want to let you know that we customarily close the board down Friday during exams.

Please remember when you log back on next week not supposed anything that resembles an exam question.

Again I wish you all the best of luck with this exam and will see you on the other side


----------



## John QPE (Oct 27, 2015)

Best of luck .... and don't be like "that guy.."


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 27, 2015)

Or be that guy, it will provide weeks of conversation on the board.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Oct 27, 2015)

Best of luck to all examinees.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 27, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Or be that guy, it will provide weeks of conversation on the board.


x2



Joe Dirt PE said:


> Best of luck to all examinees.


x2


----------



## iwire (Oct 28, 2015)

Best of luck..

part of me I am glad I am finished with the test but part of me want to relive the high and stress LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2015)

iwire said:


> Best of luck..
> 
> part of me I am glad I am finished with the test but part of me want to relive the high and stress LOL


/\

needs a hobby


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck..
> ...


Or try grad school. I guarantee the stress is worse.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 28, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...




Tried it and liked it so much I did it again.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 28, 2015)

You all need help.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Doing that now....doing business not even engineering and the there is still plenty of stress. Never had a 4.0 before now though.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2015)

site is locked down for the most part, enjoy your exam and try and enjoy Halloween!


----------



## iwire (Nov 2, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


thought about it..but it will cost like $100k ...don't think company will pay that much maybe $10k/year, which i will be responsible for $80k!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2015)

iwire said:


> cupojoe PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Ramnares P.E. said:
> ...


Ya maybe if you chose Yale. There are other schools where you can get a graduate degree that do not cost that much.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > cupojoe PE PMP said:
> ...


$100k? Sounds like a rip-off. If you are trying to go to a full-time program at a top 10 university, probably spot-on, but you likely won't need that. Unless you goto a top 10 school AND get very lucky, it will be impossible to see any ROI. And even then, if you include the opportunity cost of not working during that time, you could be looking at upwards of $300k in cost. You will never reclaim that, especially as an engineer. I'm going to a local state university, total cost of tuition is going to be around $30k. Still way more expensive than it should be, but to some extent it is a tax on advancement. I think the cheapest AACSB program around here is about $23k.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 4, 2015)

^ roughly the same here on total cost of tuition, about $30k. Finishing up this spring at Michigan Tech.


----------



## npcannon (Nov 4, 2015)

iwire said:


> Best of luck..
> 
> part of me I am glad I am finished with the test but part of me want to relive the high and stress LOL




I have to admit, I'm a little thrown on what to do with all my free time now. I enjoy running and bike races, as I said in another thread, the prep leading up to this test was a lot like a race. In some ways, if you prepare for a race adequately, the race day is just a victory lap. I'd say that's going a bit far regarding the PE test, but I'm fairly confident I passed and that I was adequately prepared, I'll be a little surprised if I fail, but it's definitely a possibility. Either way, I really enjoyed re-engaging my brain and ramping up for the test. The test itself was actually kind of fun, I hope I don't have to do it again, but it felt god to learn all that material and be able to apply it during the test. I went for a nice long run on Sunday and I think I need to sign up for something to continue this high!


----------



## John QPE (Nov 5, 2015)

npcannon said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck..
> ...


LOL .... I used to race a lot ... both bikes and marathons. The PE was like training for the marathon, but on race day it gets cut to a 5K. I couldn't believe how easy the exam was, because I put in the time to prepare.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 5, 2015)

I look forward to doing it again in April.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 5, 2015)

Keep telling yourself that Matt


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 5, 2015)

I need to be prepared for the worst. Plus, I'm kind of bored without the exam to study for. Not that I really study much for this past one. But still.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Nov 5, 2015)

Either way, that wasn't my last exam. If I passed great, then ill take the CSE exam next year. If i failed, well then ill be taking power again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Plus, I'm kind of bored without the exam to study for.


Try grad school man. You think studying for the PE is bad????


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 5, 2015)

Grad school? No thanks. I'd rather have another kid.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 5, 2015)

grad school sounds hard


----------



## iwire (Nov 5, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > cupojoe PE PMP said:
> ...


MBA around here cost that much! But I can't see the reason to get a master in EE...which cost maybe $40k..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2015)

iwire said:


> MBA around here cost that much! But I can't see the reason to get a master in EE...which cost maybe $40k..


Maybe locally, but there are other distance-learning options available. There are an infinite amount of reasons to pursue a MS degree. For one it will really differentiate you from the masses. It will also build your portfolio and knowledge quite extensively. To name only a few.


----------

